

Ask HN: What did you wish you know going in to college? - pyromine

I&#x27;m a freshmen entering in to the University of Utah and double majoring Comp. Sci. and Math.<p>I feel like I&#x27;m rather prepared for the comp. sci. considering I&#x27;m already used to git and vim, and etc. that most freshmen don&#x27;t know of, but what else should I be aware for college in general.
======
laughfactory
Be aware that real life is not like college at all. In college you'll have
autonomy and intellectual stimulation. After college, if you're not careful,
you'll have neither. So work your butt off in college so you have more better
choices afterwards. Specifically, get started on a portfolio of work and work
on developing some of your own ideas. Life add a cog in a corporate machine
sucks, so do everything you can to avoid it.

------
pcvarmint
Knowing how to use tense and plurality consistently.

